# Recording of unreleased Philip Glass opera surfaced



## adtsang (Jul 2, 2013)

A bootleg recording (well, sort of: it's a live taping off BBC Radio 3) of Philip Glass's 1988 opera "The Making of the Representative for Planet 8" has appeared on YouTube. Based on the book by Doris Lessing (with the libretto also written by her), I think it hasn't been released probably because the opera apparently opened to mixed to negative reviews. Perhaps because this was the intended recording but it was rendered unsuitable for release when the BBC's broadcast equipment malfunctioned toward the end of the opera, resulting in 15 minutes of missing music.

This is definitely mid-period Glass as he was transitioning from his "minimalist style" to a more neo-Romantic classical style. Not really my cup of tea but interesting nonetheless:


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I remember seeing this at ENO in 1988. It was my third opera. No particularly strong memories alas.


----------

